# Calgary Artist needs pro help!



## Aaron RS (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello. Names Aaron.
I google calgary iron steel casting and came across this forum.
Im looking for help or directtion on how i could get some tools made.
I have made some tools out of some apoxy and i have alot of intrest in my product. But firstly i would need to make a full metal model.
My model is durable and strong but not strong enough to be sold to the market. 
Im looking to get my product copied and remade in a metal for durability purposes.
If anyone can help me and know how i could do this any help would be appreciated. 
I will read up on the forum to see if i can get some tips and what not. thanks for reading my post. cheers.


----------



## Alexander (Jan 31, 2017)

Alright sounds cool. I should be able to help. How do I get to see what you are making. You could email me a drawing or bring your model over so i could have a look. I make no promises but i do want to try.


----------

